# Is Handel's Jephtha satirical? bitter?



## LAS (Dec 12, 2014)

We heard Boston Baroque perform Handel's Jephtha last night and by the 3rd act I had developed a theory that Handel was doing some spoofing (old meaning... teasing). I hadn't seen the whole of the program notes where we learn that he was losing his eyesight when he wrote it. Here are the things that caused me to think it should be taken in a spirit other than, say, Messiah.

1 - The fact that the librettist used text from known satirists such as Pope and Addison.

2 - The flamboyant rigidity of the music for Whatever is is right!

3 - The casting of a counter tenor in the male romantic lead.

4 - The fact that in the final chorus the closing consists of one utterance of "Hallelujah" and one of "Amen." You expect a shoot-em-up finale. You don't get it.

5 - The dance quality of the lead up to the angel's entrance, and, I think to her aria.

6 - I was struck by the "prettiness" of Jephtha's area about Iphis "wafting" away and Iphis area following. After I began reflectin on alternate interpretations of Jephtha I wonder if this "prettiness" in the face of awfulness is a little off... sardonic? 

What do you think?

tia
las


----------

